# look what I actually broke(and fixed) today



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I broke the bar that has the sickle blades riveted to it on my Gravely tractor. It broke in two when I was at my Dads and was not quite half done with the mowing. Of course by the time I fixed it and it quit raining the grass had grown alot which caused the problems I showed in my other post today.

This is a picture of the bar after I welded it back together. Of course it broke right at the bolt hole. So I ground a groove at the break and used my old Lincoln stick welder to weld it back together. It broke at the upper hole on the picture. This is after I welded it and ground it smooth. I used it for 4 hours of tough mowing after fixing it and it worked fine.


----------

